# New to forum, have a Mason’s Improved 1869 need info on



## xzlr8n (Mar 9, 2019)

Found this Mason’s Improved Jan 19, 1869 bottle at a recent estate sale. I cannot find anything similar to it in my search for more info on it. “Improved” is kinda wavy and the letter sizes are not very uniform. In particular the “m” is poorly scripted and the “e” is noticeably smaller. Any info would be greatly appreciated, thanks!!


----------



## coreya (Mar 10, 2019)

Looks like a # 1702 in the red book. What is the size? either way a nice older jar.


----------



## xzlr8n (Mar 10, 2019)

Pint size 5 1/2” tall by 3 1/4” wide at bottom, and thank you for info!! I am assuming it is harder to find since I cannot readily find info on it?


----------



## coreya (Mar 10, 2019)

not terrible rare and with the band & insert about 25-35


----------



## xzlr8n (Mar 11, 2019)

Thanks again.  I have a friend who may have a band and insert. It’s all good!!


----------



## BF109 (Mar 13, 2019)

Nice! I love those pint Mason jars!


----------

